# GVFS-mount usage in FreeBSD



## free-and-bsd (Apr 21, 2016)

Can GVFS be used to mount, even from command line, shares and removable drives?

For example, x11-fm/pcmanfm automatically mounts SMB shares using GVFS. But it won't mount removable drives like that.

And gvfs-mount command doesn't so easily mount things as it does in Linux. So can anybody clarify this matter? On my system I don't have (nor want) HAL, it's only devd and dbus -- which theoretically should be enough for GVFS to function. Or not?

It would be nice to do many things using GVFS, but is it really possible?


----------

